# FOR NEW ARTISTS IN GENERAL, PLEASE READ THIS BEFORE POSTING YOUR ART THREADS!



## Fiorabeast (Dec 26, 2018)

So recently we have had a LOT of new artists coming here and not taking the time to look around and such that they post many Free Art threads in the Art Discussion area, when... that is the wrong area to post that stuff...

I didn't see anything like this for the Art and Illustration thread here, so I figured to write this up.

*Art and Illustration *_(here)_, as the name implies,_* is mainly to talk about anything art-related that ranges from the art material you use, to what art styles you like and even a place to post your 'Sketchbook' which is basically an art dump for the stuff you have drawn (also can be used to promote your commission shop too).*

There is a sub-forum for this called_ *Tutorials and Critiques* *where you post up artwork in order to get a better perspective in how to make your art look better, if there is something that needs to be fixed with your current illustration, or you just need general advice on how to do X art that you can't figure it out for the life of you that you need help on it.*

*Art Sales and Auctions* *is where you get paid for your artwork with actual money, so please be prepared to have your prices for your art set up, as well as what you offer and what kind of an artist you are. As well as visual examples of what kind of art style you do. 
(Added on 1/6/2019)This is also a place for commissioners, who are looking to hire artists to create their vision, should also head to. Please make sure to state what your spending budget is and what kind of art (full illustrations, icons, etc..) and the art style of it you are looking for!*

*Art Exchange and Trades* *is where you offer your art services for free and should go here if you want to get more art examples and stuff under your belt without money being involved. 
Just be prepared to handle a LOT of users who want art for free and limit yourself if you can't handle too many requests to be able to complete them (as well as expect that you might NOT get commissioners to buy your art later because of the nature of 'free art.')

POSTING YOUR FREE ART REQUESTS OR COMMISSION SALES POST IN THE ART AND ILLUSTRATION AREA WILL GET REPORTED AND TAKEN DOWN SO, PLEASE PUT YOUR THREADS IN THE PROPER AREAS!
*
And, that is all!
*
(Mods, if you feel this is not an appropriate post, you are free to delete this but I feel like it's a bit of a hassle to keep telling new people to post somewhere else when they didn't read nor looked around thoroughly as well as keep reporting individual threads to go to the proper area)*


----------



## Fiorabeast (Dec 28, 2018)

Bumping this back up for anyone new here.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 29, 2018)

Would you like this stickied?  It's very well put together and offers some nice clarification.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Dec 29, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Would you like this stickied?  It's very well put together and offers some nice clarification.



I was actually wishing for this, and I honestly would REALLY love if you can do that!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 29, 2018)

Done!


----------



## Fiorabeast (Dec 29, 2018)

@SSJ3Mewtwo Thank you very much!


----------



## Babybear_Di (Nov 30, 2019)

Pls help me,i can't find the answer:
How can i update my old pole? And what can keep it on the top?


----------



## MissNook (Nov 30, 2019)

Babybear_Di said:


> Pls help me,i can't find the answer:
> How can i update my old pole? And what can keep it on the top?


You mean a poll you put on a thread? I don't see a poll in your threads so I'm not sure what you're mentioning. Tools like polls can be created either when you create a thread or by going to the first message on your thread and look at the top right of this post, you'll see a "thread tools" list were you can add a poll. You can't edit a poll as far as I know though.
To keep a thread on top, you can just bump it (keep it occasional though, don't bump it each day), only moderators can stick a thread to the top like rules and so on


----------



## Babybear_Di (Nov 30, 2019)

Thank you for your note.Im'not good at eng at all
I'm just messed up whith terminology ':0 
 I was referring to a "thread ", not a poll. How do I edit it? And how do I bump it?


----------



## MissNook (Dec 1, 2019)

Babybear_Di said:


> Thank you for your note.Im'not good at eng at all
> I'm just messed up whith terminology ':0
> I was referring to a "thread ", not a poll. How do I edit it? And how do I bump it?


You can edit the thread by editing the first message of it with the Edit button at the bottom of that message. If you want to edit the title, you should use the Thread Tools I mentioned just above.
For bumping it, you simply reply to your own thread with a message like "bump" or "hey I updated my thread, check it out" depending on why you bumped it ^^


----------



## Babybear_Di (Dec 1, 2019)

MissNook said:


> You can edit the thread by editing the first message of it with the Edit button at the bottom of that message. If you want to edit the title, you should use the Thread Tools I mentioned just above.
> For bumping it, you simply reply to your own thread with a message like "bump" or "hey I updated my thread, check it out" depending on why you bumped it ^^


It is so simple but does'nt obvios.Can I do something in return?


----------

